# Goblin Beta Show



## Perais1337 (20. August 2012)

Hallo alle miteinander. Vielleicht erinnern einige von euch noch an die Cataclysm Beta Videos vom Goblin Startgebiet.
Ich wollte mir sie mal wieder ansehen, doch Karl der Goblin scheint verschwunden zu sein, denn auf den Übersichtsseiten sind keine Videolinks angegeben.
Wäre schön wenn jemand wüsste was mit den Videos passiert ist.


----------



## Keashaa (21. Februar 2013)

Ich würde die Videos auch gerne nochmal sehen, die WotLK-Beta-Videos sind schließlich auch noch online


----------



## ZAM (21. Februar 2013)

Wir haben in den letzten 2 Jahren mehrfach Hostingpartner für die Videos gewechselt. Leider sind bei einem Wechsel ein paar wenige Videos verschütt gegangen, darunter die Karl-Videos und auch unsere Sonderaktion für das Blizzard-Fansite-Event damals. :\


----------



## Keashaa (21. Februar 2013)

Das ist natürlich sehr schade  lokale Kopien habt ihr vermutlich keine, sonst wären die ja schon längst hochgeladen?


----------



## ZAM (21. Februar 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich sehr schade  lokale Kopien habt ihr vermutlich keine, sonst wären die ja schon längst hochgeladen?



Videos benötigen mit der Zeit unglaublich viel Speicher-Platz, hier lagern ja nicht nur buffed-Videos. Vielleicht gibt es sie noch irgendwo in den Archiven unseres Video-Abteilung, aber das ist nicht so leicht zu ermitteln. Zwischendurch gab es ja auch noch einen Umzug unseres Verlags, bei dem aus Platzgründen auch einige Original-Bänder dem Container zum Opfer fielen.


----------



## ZAM (21. Februar 2013)

Hier gibts sie noch: 

http://www.gamereport.de/?s=Goblin-Startgebiet

^^


----------



## Keashaa (21. Februar 2013)




----------



## ZAM (21. Februar 2013)

Die Qualität ist natürlich, naja etwas pixelig mittlerweile ^^, aber jetzt können wir die Videos wieder (zumindest stück für stück) in unser Portal übernehmen. :-)


----------

